# Red Dead Redemption (FAZ)



## stevelott (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle PCGHX-ler,

wer mal einen richtig gut verfassten Spieletest abseits von FPS-Balken, Hardwareempfehlungen und Spieletricks lesen möchte, dem kann ich nur raten sich in irgendeiner Form die Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung von heute (23.05)  zu besorgen.
Auf fast einer kompletten Seite wird im Feuilleton über Red Dead Redemption philosophiert...und zwar *nicht* so, wie man von der FAZ denken könnte:

*Keine* "Oh-schon-wieder-ein-Killerspiel"-Sätze, *keine* "Mal-wieder-ein-Spiel-für-alle-junggebliebenen"-Phrasen. 

Einfach eine schöne Beschreibung der Spielwelt, des Spielgefühls, der Charaktere und der Handlung. Dazu erstaunlich viel Hintergrundwissen über die Entwicklung von Spielen bei Rockstar (GTA 4, open World) mit Interviewpassagen von Rockstar-Gründer Dan Houser.

Wer sich zutraut auch mal einen Spieletest der etwas anderen Art anzugehen, auch auf einer etwas höheren sprachlichen Ebene als hier im Internet, wird belohnt mit einem tieferen Einblick in das Spielgeschehen, als es 1000 Screenshots geben könnten.

Also, versucht euch dran und lasst euch positiv überraschen! 

Stevelott


----------



## Metagamer (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte mir das ja schon mal angeschaut, aber die verlangen doch tatsächlich Geld dafür dass man alte Ausgaben im Archiv anschauen kann


----------

